# Rollfast



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 28, 2008)

Needed some work. but it cleaned up pretty nice, the new handlebars showed up the day after the bike so we decided that they belonged together.


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 28, 2008)

thats cool. 
the shifter is neat.
dig the seat.
do a wheelie yet ?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Nov 28, 2008)

Sweet little bike, would look great restored. The chainguard has taken a beating.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 28, 2008)

heck yeah it does a sweeet wheelie w/ those bars!!

the chainguard is about the coolest feature of the bike it is too bad it's soo buggered up but it might staighten out a bit.

I got the gear indcator working but instead of a 3 i think it should have a "W" 'cause that is the wheelie gear


wait until you guys see the three speed Sears Spyder we've got on the way!!
it is pretty 'minty'


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 28, 2008)

*chaingaurd*

third gear wheelie , sweet ! 
distance ? 
i took a look @ the chaingaurd again.
that is cool, looks like a bird. 
are those louvers ?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 29, 2008)

They are louvers the wife thinks it looks like a wing also.  I kinda thought they look like gills for a shark.  Sadly I don't get much distance on the wheelies, 'cause I am too tall to go over the back of the seat on a 20" bike these days it feels like I compact my spine every time the bike kicks out underneath me, and one of these times I won't land on my feet.  We got the 'Billy Bars' because the auction said they were NOS never mounted but when they showed up they had obviosly been on a bike so we wrote the guy to tell him and he refunded the entire payment.  That is an Ebay merchant that goes out of his way to keep his customers happy!


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 29, 2008)

i was looking @ the entire gaurd.
the rear seems to flow like a bird.
i think it would be a cool gaurd to
lay some custom artwork onto.
 makes me think of a gibson guitar.


----------

